# Looking for long plastic boat



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you looking to buy or borrow? I've got a Pirouette SS I'd sell if you're interested.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

The SS is smaller than an S, I take it. How long is this boat? What is the condition?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I paddled a Cruise Control on the Grand in the 90s and it might have been the perfect boat.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*Prijon T-Slalom*

I have an older Prijon T-Slalom I might give away if you are willing to travel...it is about 12' long...Tried to get into hard shelling a few years ago and never quite took to it...It barely fits me (6'6" tall). The outfitting is a bit old but functional


----------



## dscott58 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Corsica*

Have a Corsica XT that would be a perfect large boat... Live in Glenwood... more than happy to use it, but I'd want it back ... keeping it just in case I ever decide to do something similar... quite a bit of volume...Dave


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

debster48pagosa said:


> The SS is smaller than an S, I take it. How long is this boat? What is the condition?


Yes, it's smaller. Not sure how much. It's at our storage unit, so I'm not sure of length. Somewhere around 12' I think. If you're interested, I can measure it. I'm 6'1, 160 and it is a great, fast boat. Are you looking for a kayak for self support?
I don't think this is the boat for that.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pic; it does look like a boat that's in decent condition. Let me do some research on the specs. I wonder what spray skirt fits this boat.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Interestingly, I did not find a Corsica XT on the 'net, other Corsicas, but not an XT. I have a feeling an XT might be too big for me.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for your offer. I do have someone in town willing to lend me his Prijon T-slalom. I'm not sure it's the boat I want, yet.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

tmacc, how would I get the boat?


----------



## dscott58 (Nov 4, 2014)

*xt*

Just saw your size ....would definitely be big for you, I'm 6 4", 210+

If you don't find anything else also have a Corsica S in the garage (ex wife's)... same as a Corsica but smaller vs my XT which is quite large...


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

debster48pagosa said:


> tmacc, how would I get the boat?


Always the tricky part of trying to get something several hundred miles away.  We drove from PC to Clarkston, WA to get one of our cats. Shipping would prolly cost more than the boat is worth. I may have to go down to Moab in a week or so. I could get it that far. When is your GC trip? We launch on 4/6. 

I have to go down to the storage unit to scope out what I need to do to our frame to adjust it for our new cooler today. I'll get measurements if you still need them and make sure it's in as good of a condition as I recall and I'll PM you later today. Fortunately, our unit is tall and we can store all of our kayaks on end.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Deb,
I should point out that the Corsica S that dscott58 has would also be a great boat. I paddled one for years as my creek boat in the early to late 90s. My wife paddles it occasionally and she loves it. GS is a lot closer than PC.

Not trying to talk you out of the Piroiette, but felt I should mention that.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

*Corsica XT???*



dscott58 said:


> Just saw your size ....would definitely be big for you, I'm 6 4", 210+
> 
> If you don't find anything else also have a Corsica S in the garage (ex wife's)... same as a Corsica but smaller vs my XT which is quite large...


Call me crazy, but I'm not certain a Corsica XT exists.
There is a Dancer XT for sure.

If I remember the Corsica series included the Corsica S (small), Corsica, Corsica Overflow, and Corsica Overflow X (big)

-Micah


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds about right. I didn't know they made a Overflow X. Had be huge! 

Deb. The Corsica S would probably be more comfortable for a 225-280 mile trip as well.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

debster48pagosa said:


> Thanks for your offer. I do have someone in town willing to lend me his Prijon T-slalom. I'm not sure it's the boat I want, yet.


I used to use a T-Slam to video boat on the New and Gauley. It was plenty big for me. (6' 225lbs) and had plenty of room for camera gear behind the seat but it was sort of a barge to turn.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

I have an outburst. Live in Albuquerque, frequent Pagosa and wolf creek. PM sent


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

Garage Stored, pics from when I was about to list it.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the standard Pirouette, great Grand long boat, surfs all the big entrance waves...


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

*Perception ARC*

Look for a perception ARC - 1999 Boat. I paddled one on the Grand in 2006 and it was an amazing boat - bobbed like a cork and reacted well to survival braces.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## peakone (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone have an old wave sport extreme for sale, trade, or donation?


----------

